# Ever had blood in your semen?



## MessenJah (18 Aug 2008)

I have. I think I was resting too hard on my perineum. It went away after a while of changing my sitting position slightly and standing up more often, but it was a bit scary at the time.


----------



## domtyler (18 Aug 2008)

What were you up to when you noticed it?


----------



## MessenJah (18 Aug 2008)

domtyler said:


> What were you up to when you noticed it?


I'd just finished masturbating, if you must know.

It put me right off sex though and I didn't have sex with my girlfriend until it started coming out white... which was about a month later.


----------



## Renard (18 Aug 2008)

A serious issue for you at the time and hats off to you for being so candid. Makes surreal reading


----------



## Tim Bennet. (18 Aug 2008)

I would suggest you discuss this with your doctor. Doesn't sound like something you should shrug your shoulders and dismiss with a 'Oh Well!'


----------



## LLB (18 Aug 2008)

Speak to the NHS helpline if you are a bit worried. I would if I were in the same situation without hesitation. 

A big opportunity for a piss take, but this is a really serious issue of health and not one to ridicule. no one wants to die of embarrassment!


----------



## domtyler (18 Aug 2008)

MessenJah said:


> I'd just finished masturbating, if you must know.
> 
> It put me right off sex though and I didn't have sex with my girlfriend until it started coming out white... which was about a month later.



Euch, why did I ask that?  

As everyone else has said, you'd better get yourself along to your Doc, I certainly have never noticed it in mine.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/haemospermia1.shtml


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Aug 2008)

i got stamped on playing rugby as a kid, right where it hurts.

was a bit tender, but on the second night i tossed one off to make sure all was working ok.

there was blood in my cum...

so went to the doc and uttered the immortal words: "i was having a fiddle last night when..."

he said that since the blood was very dark in colour was a good sign, the blood was old and the bleeding must have stopped....


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2008)

I think the real problem is having semen in your blood!

Get it checked out, MessenJah; just to be on the safe side!


----------



## cycling fisherman (18 Aug 2008)

go directly to your doctors !

do not let your girlfriend/wife (if you have one) give you a BJ 

i'll just go tuck into my jam and rice pud

yum

can't wait 

​


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Aug 2008)

I had blood in my urine for about two weeks following an injury, Doctor assured me it would sort itself out and it did, it wasn't a lot, I imagine that blood in the old man fat should be checked out, I am sure I heard it can be a sign of testicular cancer so I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2008)

I had this a couple of years ago after injuring a testicle. It soon cleared up. The testicle still hurts though; doc says there's nothing wrong.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Aug 2008)

Delighted to be able to contribute to this lovely thread...but there's that exact question in Zest magazine this month. The answer is:

- it's blood
- generally not a sign of a serious problem
- could be due to a burst blood vessel after trauma to the groin 
- however also could be due to chlamydia or gonorrhoea 
- If you're over 40 it could be prostate cancer or disease
- Go and get it checked out.

Happy to help


----------



## Joe24 (20 Aug 2008)

Are you the same guy that had that happen on the Moving Target forum? That story made me laugh


----------



## Twiggy (23 Aug 2008)

Could also be a wart that got knocked/damaged. 
Not something to be ignored in any case.

There are lots of things it could be, but you'd never know which unless you see a doctor (btw, prostate cancer can strike the young too, so don't discount it) 

Also, ff you ignore it and it happens again later, your other half will _*not*_ be impressed.


----------



## 515mm (23 Aug 2008)

Had blood in my urine one morning a few years ago - crapped myself(metaphorically) and shot off to the doc. Lovely boy, told me that they take this sort of thing very seriously indeed and took a sample. told me to return immediately if anything like this happened again.

Go see the doc'.


----------



## handsome joe (30 Sep 2008)

Blood appearing from your penis can happen for a number of reasons.
1. Urinary infection - usually also includes high fever and illness. 
2. Stones - there can be a sharp pain before bleeding (just as you urinate)
3. STD - see number 1.
4. Injury to the inside of the penis or tract that links to the bladder - same as number 3. and bleeding can go on for a period of time.
5. Injury from the outside of the penis - same as number 4.
6. TOOOO MUUUUCCCHHHHHH WAAAAAAAANKKKKIIIIIIINNNNNGGGG!!!!!!!! - accompanied by hairy hands.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Sep 2008)

I had kidney stones..bad. They tend to let you know they are there by giving you EXTREME pain. The blood in the pee came when the stone moved and blocked the uretha, I had not had any blood up until the stone moved from the kidney and blocked the pipes. There was no blood in the semen, because the pain was so extreme I had no desire to ..erm...produce...I am not a doc but based on my experiences of stones (and that alone) it doesnt sound like a stone issue to me.

My advice is to panic, calm down then go directly to the GP.


----------

